# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Το τραγούδι του ελεύθερου αηδονιού στην φύση!

## Deimitori

Το εξαίσιο τραγούδι του αηδονιού!

Πάντα ελεύθερο και πάντα στην φύση!

----------

